# Fitness to return to work (cert ?) required Ireland



## landmarkjohn (21 Dec 2015)

I am returning to work after a hip operation, based in ROI. Is it normal for an employer to request a letter from a doctor confirming fitness to work after a standard operation like this? The work is mainly sedentary but may sometimes require a bit of manual labour.

For background UK based supervisor is requesting this. Thanks.


----------



## thedaddyman (21 Dec 2015)

Not normal but not unusual either, especially in multi-nationals. I've requested them in the past for employees returning from a long term illness.


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2015)

It can depend on the requirements of your employers insurance policy.


----------



## Leo (21 Dec 2015)

Becoming more and more normal, employers have to cover themselves to prevent injury/ compensation claims down the line.


----------



## Leper (21 Dec 2015)

Even in the public service you are required to supply a medical certificate which allows you on return to work to carry the full range of duties.


----------



## Marion (21 Dec 2015)

Agree with Leper. 

Public servants are currently required to supply a certifificate of fitness to return to work. 

So, for example if I received a cert for a week  and I decided to return to work a day Early I would need to visit my GP to get a "fitness to return  to work certificate."


----------



## riddles (8 Jun 2016)

If an employee has exceeded the number of short term sick days allowed in the company policy and then starts calling in sick for say 5 days at a time.  On their return they have started requesting the absence which was justified as sick - be taken off their annual leave allocation which ensures they will receive payment for it.  The employee has an ongoing medical condition which is being used to justify if that's the right word the absence but at the same time is self diagnosing and not supporting the time off with medical certification.  Would there at some point be a requirement on the organisation to request an assessment on suitability to fulfill their contract.


----------



## Purple (10 Jun 2016)

riddles said:


> If an employee has exceeded the number of short term sick days allowed in the company policy and then starts calling in sick for say 5 days at a time.  On their return they have started requesting the absence which was justified as sick - be taken off their annual leave allocation which ensures they will receive payment for it.  The employee has an ongoing medical condition which is being used to justify if that's the right word the absence but at the same time is self diagnosing and not supporting the time off with medical certification.  Would there at some point be a requirement on the organisation to request an assessment on suitability to fulfill their contract.


It would be reasonable for the organisation to request one but I don't see there being an requirement.


----------



## Leo (10 Jun 2016)

If there's a fear that the person might end up taking a case against the company in the future, then it would be prudent. A lot there will depend on the person and the nature of the condition.

We had a case a number of years back with an ongoing medical issue. After advice, we sought such a cert and had the person attend a company appointed doctor (our policies explicitly allowed for such scenarios). In that case the doctor stated the working environment would be detrimental to their recovery, and so they were not fit to return to work.

You'll need to tread very carefully though, and your options now will very much depend on how well you're covered your bases in employment contracts.


----------

